# Cyst or follie? Advice pleeease



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Can someone please offer any advice? I'm confused and worried, yet still hopeful...
On the 29th, I went for my day 10 ultrasound and blood tests in view of an IUI cycle and my left ovary showed a big 30mm follie/cyst?. My estrogen was 308(Follecular phase 21-251); proges: 0,2 (F phase 0,1-0,3) :and LH 9 (F phase 2,39-6,60). The radiologist said that's one big follice and I was hopeful, thinking that my ovaries recovered from the month of May, when I had to do a Cetrotide shot and a couple of Gonal F shots. My ovaries have a hard time waking up after cetrotide, so June was a bad cycle...

Also, my fertility gyneco just went on vacation for the month, so unfortunately, I will miss two IUI cycles. I couldn't reach him for advice, so I'm a little distraught. 

So, thinking I was about to ovulate a few days ago because of the size and blood test results, my DH and I tried to conceive naturally. I feel when I ovulate every month, the sharp pinch feeling and I didn't feel anything over the past few days, so today I went in for an ultrsound control (day 13), because I was worried the follie/cyst may be growing more.

The results of the ultrasound say 31,5mm as the size. The estrogen went up slightly 335, the progesterone remains at 0,2, and the LH went down a little to 7,2. The ultrasound results don't conclude anything, just follicle or possibly cyst ...

I remember having my first IVF cycle cancelled, because of a cyst, but it was because the estrogen dropped that the DR concluded a cyst. What signs point more to a cyst than a follie and vice versa? The radiologist didn't seem to know.

Can I still be hopeful that "if" this follie/cyst ruptures that there is possibly an ovocyte present or does this just seem like a cyst? 

Please any advice is appreciated, I can't talk to a gyneco. France goes on vacation in August. I'm a little lost.

Thank you so much,
Ipomée


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Ipomee,

Sorry to hear you are worried and confused.  It's so difficult to tell the difference between a cyst and a follicle.  Quite often the only way of being sure is when you get to EC during IVF treatment and the aspirated mass does not produce an egg...  just fluid and a tiny amount of blood.  As you are doing IUI there isn't really anything else that signifies a cyst vs a follicle apart from oestrogen levels as you've said.  It could be a follicle and you just haven't ovulated yet.  I suppose you could go back on about day 20 when ovulation has usually passed and seen then.  If it's still there it will be a cyst.  Just keep BD'ing just in case if I were you.  I'd still remain hopeful as there is every chance it could be either.

Were there any other follicles present or just this one?

I believe the level of oestrogen should coincide with the size of the follicle.  It seems rather on the large side for a day 10 follicle if I'm perfectly honest.  I think I remember that per mature follicle...  >18, your E2 (oestrogen) level should be 200 - 600.  So yours could quite possibly be a follicle!  Good luck.

xx


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Dear Kirsty,
Thank you so much for your kind reply. I was away for vacation, mostly in the Alpes and the woods since the 4th, so I just got your message and thoughts. 
I'm still in the haze, but have an inkling that it's a cyst. I have a feeling of a dense presence in my left ovary. I was taking progesterone as I had with my last IUI cycles, so AF will probably come in a few days. I have an ultrasound on Thursday for a control.  Now I'm wondering if it is indeed a cyst, do you know if it will it go away with AF of will it possibly hang around  ...  I hope the cysties don't just keep growing!

Impoée


----------

